# more welder's stuff....



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

the ol lady 9 months now!!
Bella the beast
r1/downsized_0913130915_zpse41e69fc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
the big secret....lil red deuce..
cket.com/albums/a546/rodburner1/0924131900_zps743eb026.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
one for olddog and hash...and the other gear heads



the Hilton of puppy pens...lol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice work! I have a broken chassis :snow: wish you were closer.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

now the secret weapon...lil red deuce

the Hilton...
Bella the beasshe the lite skinned halfbreed(apbt on bottom.bully on the top) but we like her,so she gets the most shade lol
Lady's ped..if u can read this u good...
and this 1 ..did I say I love this 1...lol
and fer the ladies...and jtp...lol had to do it bro..lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

lol you goof! Whats the point of having the houses on stilts? Looks like a rabbit Hutch, or is that what it is? lol you get a lot of rain? Lil red deuce is a cutie!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ames said:


> lol you goof! Whats the point of having the houses on stilts? Looks like a rabbit Hutch, or is that what it is? lol you get a lot of rain? Lil red deuce is a cutie!!


well itsa whelping pen also...and itsa lot ezer on the back dealin with'm..just don't have the big box in it....plus if ya got 1 in heat u put her up if ya don't want no accidents....make sence??....me and hunter and Justin finished it yesterday...thet sumbitch is heavy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....but it'll be here when i'm gone fersho....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Nice work! I have a broken chassis :snow: wish you were closer.


thanks hash...that just mite be the last full chassis I do............uh..not....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I'm curious about the stilts too.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Disregard me. I'm too slow


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welder said:


> well itsa whelping pen also...and itsa lot ezer on the back dealin with'm..just don't have the big box in it....plus if ya got 1 in heat u put her up if ya don't want no accidents....make sence??....me and hunter and Justin finished it yesterday...thet sumbitch is heavy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....but it'll be here when i'm gone fersho....


totally makes sense! Good stuff man!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

looks good brah, 

i'd like to know where you got yor ideas from, might have to try it out.

whats that underneath?????????

looks like someone has a clue...........

you paying attention, jtp??????????????

looks like a dogman might have used that idea before, i like it being off the ground,

saves unwanted females getting stuck.

looks like the right heighth also, nice work.

i knew you kept little man around for a reason.

but now who's teaching who??

i would go with little man, his mind is untarnished...........

plus the dogs can tell, how bout this, to give a clue,

ace, duece, trey....................


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

at would be a dookie shoot....dam... fer the life of me I cant remember wher I seen that???????????
hehehehe...........musta been a dream or somthin...

oh and lil red...we picked her up at the farmers market.....only dog I ever seen that'll eat corn on the cob hahahaha....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable pup and even more adorable son! He must be a little heart breaker haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hahaha yea kinda...all the lil girls like his curls...ats why he wears a crooked ass hat all the time...lol.... thank ya.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought you might like this drag week. This is one of my old buddies we have rock crawled and raced together for 20 years. He built himself a new street car.

400ft Wheel Stand - The 1100hp TT Crusty Nova! - YouTube


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Thought you might like this drag week. This is one of my old buddies we have rock crawled and raced together for 20 years. He built himself a new street car.
> 
> 400ft Wheel Stand - The 1100hp TT Crusty Nova! - YouTube


 I never even got mine to the drag strip and now I'm selling her. Every time I see a race now I'm gonna bawl like a little baby.

Edit: instead of make 2 posts I'm gonna roll it all up in one lol. I've seen puppy pens up off the ground like that a bunch. A guy on fb makes his own kennels and they are all up off the ground with a barrel off the end to sleep in. I like the idea myself. Cute pup, cute kid, nice dogs, sweet ride....are you a butter face??? Just asking because when I used to only take pics of my abs (nonexistent now  ), my ass, or my boobs I always got that. LMAO!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

right on - i could show my abs, but i dont wanna make that guy on ti bow look bad!!ha ha ha
i mean upset my wife.
good stuff welder - i like the ideas and concepts behind that ol Hilton.
There is a dude that lives about 20 minutes south. Call him double d.
He has a kennel set up like that for all his dogs. He does bird dogs though.
Some of the best in the state have came from his yard.
they do trap shoots and pheaseant shoots couple times a year.
Las time they did hill billy tractor pulls i believe.(modified lawn mowers in mud with chicks in tank tops as the weights) them boys know how its done.

i see masons hammer in thur?? he is a good ol dog from what iv gathered.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice love the above ground kennels got a buddy that has couple of huge above ground. likie the hole yard set up man.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well you sure have some nice stuff welder.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Well thank yall alot,gonna make me blush lol....
Yea mccoy you can make some out on the ped but not with these welders eyes lol
rudy..believe it or not ol tom had beagles also and years ago thats the way he kept them just not up like that. Each 1 was 8' x 8'
bout 12'' up...and tied together.kept lime under them but the floor was bout like a deck,small gap between the boards. Had a piece of gutter down the back to catch stuff when he washed it out.ol man was slick for his time!! All the lumber come out of the cotton mill...i aint gonna say he stole it,but i kno he didnt pay for either...
Princess you going to havta ask stangchick about that butter face deal...hehehehe

thank yall again...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

nah he aint a butta face!! LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> Well thank yall alot,gonna make me blush lol....
> Yea mccoy you can make some out on the ped but not with these welders eyes lol
> rudy..believe it or not ol tom had beagles also and years ago thats the way he kept them just not up like that. Each 1 was 8' x 8'
> bout 12'' up...and tied together.kept lime under them but the floor was bout like a deck,small gap between the boards. Had a piece of gutter down the back to catch stuff when he washed it out.ol man was slick for his time!! All the lumber come out of the cotton mill...i aint gonna say he stole it,but i kno he didnt pay for either...
> ...


Pshhh I see how that is. Here I thought we were friends.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Aint nothing new..... thought u was ahead of ur time welder? I figured you had laser beam kennels..... and if you try to come anywhere near me with ur shirt half up talking about for the ladies and me I'll accomplish what those commies couldnt.... lmao


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You tell us if hes a butter face.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> You tell us if hes a butter face.....


Roflmao!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Vito!!! haha


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> Vito!!! haha


I laughed so hard!! I used to love him on viva la bam.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I know me too! Always getting schooled.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The similarities are uncanny


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

if you say so ...........................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> if you say so ...........................


Well forget u too welder..... see if I stumble into your little trap next time..... cant let me have any fun...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Yeah no fun for you!!*^meanie.

I think I know where that boy get's his pinchable cheeks from.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...784405&p[1]=11577130&sharer_type=message_only

i'm gonna see if this works................ may have to click on to see the picture, i'm the one with long hair


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...784405&p[1]=11577130&sharer_type=message_only

i'll never figure this thing out


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> *Yeah no fun for you!!*^meanie.
> 
> I think I know where that boy get's his pinchable cheeks from.


well that left cheek has Tennessee chew in it hahahaha...............


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

welder said:


> well that left cheek has Tennessee chew in it hahahaha...............


Gross. UGH.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

surfer said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...784405&p[1]=11577130&sharer_type=message_only
> 
> i'll never figure this thing out


Ask welder he is a pro now at this. hahaha


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Gone for a weekend and welder's posting all sorts of pics  I have a friend with those above ground weeping kennels-- really cool stuff! 
Oh and now I see how you picked the screen name "welder" lol! That is some crazy "welding" going on! 
We need to see some more pics of your hounds!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

LADY

RASCAL

DUECE

BELLA


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Gone for a weekend and welder's posting all sorts of pics  I have a friend with those above ground weeping kennels-- really cool stuff!
> Oh and now I see how you picked the screen name "welder" lol! That is some crazy "welding" going on!
> We need to see some more pics of your hounds!


howszat fer some speed coach???

thanks Stangchic


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And thats is why no facebook for jtp.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And thats is why no facebook for jtp.....


And to that I say BOOOOO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Notice...bella....dam ol halfbreed dog.....

Flower on the end of her tail....no collar because of collar rub...
Altho the cholrine in the pool probably didnt help...

But the apbt's aint got it!!

Be we love her...big ol baby...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

just tap pits said:


> and thats is why no facebook for jtp.....


wth ru talkin about...what'd i miss?

NEVER MIND I C.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> wth ru talkin about...what'd i miss?


Arent all of rebeccas pics of you jacked off ole facebook?

Lmao you jacked off ole facebook...... that was too good.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

just tap pits said:


> arent all of rebeccas pics of you jacked off ole facebook?
> 
> Lmao you jacked off ole facebook...... That was too good.


hahahaha hell naw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....at least i hope not.....she took that 1 when i was helping her with her landscaping..hehe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah trimming the hedges. I dont have face book.


----------

